# Sunsets and Sunrises



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

These are two of my favourite things. Not only are they aesthetically beautiful, but they have huge importance in the cycles of the world.

If you have any photos of beautiful sunsets or sunrises, please post them here.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Aha! You're back! And those are beautiful photographs. Did you take them on your recent journey?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Finland Sunset in Summer:


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> Aha! You're back! And those are beautiful photographs. Did you take them on your recent journey?


I am Meaghan! Thank you, and yes I did, the first near Windhoek, and the second in the Okavango Delta.

Very nice photo Huilu, whats that lake called?


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Emiel, these are so good! I'm going to set one of these as my computer background! 

And though I've told you already, welcome back! We are so honored that you remembered us.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Wow - thank you!

And thanks for welcoming me (again), i feel so honored that ive been remembered here


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

This was taken by my girlfriend a couple years ago.










Sunset in Panama City, Florida


----------



## Scarpia (Jul 21, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Finland Sunset in Summer


From what I understand of geography, that could be Finland at noon for all I know.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Aurora by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


Electricity by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


Sunset at the Boulevard St Germain by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


Winter electrical sunset by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


Sunrise 2 by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


Brand new day by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Wow, all good photos. I particularly like the winter electrical sunset.

The sun seems very big in Panama city.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Fantastic Pic's *Art Rock*. No touch ups ?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks. Small edits in Picasa, that's it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

All sunsets look the same to me.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Actually this one's quite nice.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Scarpia said:


> From what I understand of geography, that could be Finland at noon for all I know.


Yeah, if that was a winter picture. Likely to have ice and snow everywhere though. 

@emiellucifuge That picture was taken off the southern coast of Finland (Baltic Sea). There are tons of islands there, and that picture was taken on an island.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------

